# myelogram--cost? anyone know?



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i guess i'm assuming there's a vet tech or two, or a vet or two on the forum, so if you guys could help, that'd be great.

i'm preparing myself for buddy to go through another back/spinal issue. i told dh that next time it happens (it'll be the 3rd time) i want to go ahead and have a myelogram done by a specialist. ya know, the thing where they inject a dye into the spinal cord to see the damage, if he needs surgery, or what have you. and i'm wondering if you might have an idea of how much something like that might cost.

i do know in order to have it done i'll need to go to the neurologist. think i would be looking at like, $500, $1000, more?


----------



## pat_in_az (Jan 18, 2009)

Wish I knew for certain, but doing a quick search only resulted in this page:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080120201531AAYOXBZ

The responder claims it could/should cost around 800 dollars.

Found another link, poster claims it could cost around 1500 dollars. The Vet that responds to this question also suggests a digital X-ray. Maybe that would be something to consider before the myelogram? 

http://www.medhelp.org/forums/Pet-Health/messages/141.html

800-1500 is a pretty big swing... I guess its safer just to call and find out.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks for the info pat!

i did see the one they said it cost $800. but i thought that seemed very low. 

he just got out of his kennel from 6 weeks of kennel rest about 2 weeks ago. he's going back to day care for the first time in two months this week (don't worry, he's gonna be staying with the small/old dog group. lol) so i'm gonna see how things go. 

he was on kennel rest 2 times within a year though, so i'm sure it'll happen again.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Im hoping for that sweet Buddy to get better. 

I think im due for my need a picture fix of him


----------



## pat_in_az (Jan 18, 2009)

D&C mom,

When you say he is having spinal issues, what exactly is going on that you are now pondering a myelogram? Is he exhibiting characteristics of Wobbler's? Is buddy the great dane?


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

pat_in_az said:


> D&C mom,
> 
> When you say he is having spinal issues, what exactly is going on that you are now pondering a myelogram? Is he exhibiting characteristics of Wobbler's? Is buddy the great dane?


he's not having back issues right now. over the summer he was put on kennel rest for an inflamed disc in his neck. when that one happened, he couldn't turn his head without being in pain.

just recently he was on kennel rest for an inflamed disc in his lower back. this one didn't really cause him any pain, but he started to loose control of his back legs. the vet did the foot thing where they flip the foot over and see how long it takes him to correct it. and he would correct it, but it took him a minute. 

both of these happened within a year. he's doing fine now, but i'm afraid it's gonna happen again. so i'm trying to prepare myself for it.

and buddy's the cocker spaniel.


----------

